# braucht dingend hilfe!



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

habe heute neuen pc bekommen. Aber dieser benimmt sich sehr komisch.
Da ich nicht weiß wie ich das probleme genau googlen soll habe ich mir gedacht 
hoffe ich auf die schlauen Leute aus diesem Forum.

Mein Rechner startet soo 2-5sec danach geht er aus. In der Zeit springt der Bildschirm nicht an.
Danach macht es das gleich wieder und immer wieder.
Alle Teile sind richtig angeschlossen und scheinen auch zu laufen.
Ein Warnsignal gibt es nicht.

Ich denke das der Pc in einem Modus ist der im sagt er soll das tun. Vllt um die Hardware zu testen oder so ähnlich.

Wie behebe ich das Probleme 
bzw was ist eig mit meinem Rechner los?
Vllt doch ein Teil kaputt? 

Ich hab echt keine arnung wie ich das probleme so googlen kann das ich auch eine hilfe finde.
ich hoffe jemand von euch weiß eine Lösung.
Ich würde gerne heute noch zocken


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2009)

Rechner ist neu, Rechner ist defekt, Rechner wird zurückgegeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder hast Du den selbst zusammengebaut?


----------



## Deathgnom (8. Dezember 2009)

Hm ich hatte mal das gleich problem da war mei Netzteil im Hin schau da des numal an


----------



## MatthiasBoe (8. Dezember 2009)

Arbeitsspeicher könnte ein Riegel nicht richtig sitzen oder defekt sein


----------



## Valleron (8. Dezember 2009)

Bring ihn morgen zum Händler zurück und tausch ihn um. Klingt nach Hardwarefehler.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

Gerade dass es kein Warnsignal gibt macht mich stutzig... als es bei mir vor ein paar Wochen so war hatte es den Prozessor zerlegt.


----------



## Linerá (8. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Rechner ist neu, Rechner ist defekt, Rechner wird zurückgegeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

Das kann so ziemlich an allem liegen, defekte Teile, Bios auf Hard-Reset gestellt ( Jumper auf dem Board ).

Wenn der Rechner neu ist gibts Garantie, also bring ihn zum Händler zurück, der soll sich das anschauen.


----------



## mrlol_m (8. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> habe heute neuen pc bekommen. Aber dieser benimmt sich sehr komisch.
> Da ich nicht weiß wie ich das probleme genau googlen soll habe ich mir gedacht
> hoffe ich auf die schlauen Leute aus diesem Forum.
> 
> ...




also ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich mal das gleiche problem hatte doch es lag nicht an der teschnik ich war zu blöd um zu merken das der nopf zum einschalten immer stecken blieb und sich der pc so automatisch ausschaletet 

Diser Tezt enthelt linksschreibfehler di mann nichd beachten solte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

das ist mein pc: 
http://www.firstway.de/product_info.php/in....html?akt_nav=0

schlagt was anderes vor ausser das die hardware kaputt ist.


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> schlagt was anderes vor ausser das die hardware kaputt ist.



Der PC funktioniert, aber die Evolution ist bei Dir noch nicht soweit fortgeschritten als dass Du den Ein-Schalter findest?


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der PC funktioniert, aber die Evolution ist bei Dir noch nicht soweit fortgeschritten als dass Du den Ein-Schalter findest?



nein.
Schreib bitte nichts mehr du hilfst nichts und verbreitest nur schlecht Laune.
Bitte geh weg


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Siehst du irgendwelche Screens oder bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz?
Schau mal nach ob alle Kabel so fest sitzen wie sie sollen, ob Grafikkarte und RAM(s) fest in ihren Slots eingerastet sind und ob generell alle Anschlüsse von irgendwelchen Geräten fest sitzen(Festplatten!).
Solltest du irgendnen Screen sehen versuch mal ins BIOS zu kommen. Ists möglich, dass gar kein Betriebssystem aufgespielt ist und der PC deshalb neustartet, weil er nix zum booten findet?
Fallsja: Boot-Device auf das DVD-Laufwerk stellen und Windows installieren!
Kommst du gar nicht erst ins BIOS, weil du keinen Screen zu Gesicht bekommst bei dem du eine passende Taste drücken könntest und alle Kabel 100%ig fest sitzen schick das Ding zurück.
Wenn du keine Ahnung vom Innenleben eines PCs hast lass die Kabel wo sie sind, evtl. haben die Jungs beim zusammenbauen was verhauen oder es liegt wirklich ein Hardwaredefekt vor. Beide Fälle wären Garantieleistungen.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (8. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der PC funktioniert, aber die Evolution ist bei Dir noch nicht soweit fortgeschritten als dass Du den Ein-Schalter findest?



Danke Tikume xDD

Zum Thema: Das kann eigentlich nur an angegebenen Sachen liegen. So bitter das jetzt ist (ich kenn sowas), du wirst noch etwas wohl mit dem alten PC leben müssen (zumindest bis morgen), geh damit zum Laden und sage ihnen was ist, die müssten den umtauschen oder einschicken oder irgendwas...Herstellergarantie greift da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gl und Hare Krishna.


----------



## dosacole (8. Dezember 2009)

ist ein betriebssystem installiert ?
dumme frage ich weiß 
wenn der neu is schick ihn einfach ein und ende


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> Danke Tikume xDD
> 
> Zum Thema: Das kann eigentlich nur an angegebenen Sachen liegen. So bitter das jetzt ist (ich kenn sowas), du wirst noch etwas wohl mit dem alten PC leben müssen (zumindest bis morgen), geh damit zum Laden und sage ihnen was ist, die müssten den umtauschen oder einschicken oder irgendwas...Herstellergarantie greift da
> 
> ...



ähm da ist ein Internetlink. Das heißt dann wohl bestimmt das er aus einem Versand kommt und nicht aus einem beschissen Laden-.-


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> das ist mein pc:
> http://www.firstway.de/product_info.php/in....html?akt_nav=0
> 
> schlagt was anderes vor ausser das die hardware kaputt ist.



Verkabelung checken, wenn du dich damit auskennst.

Ansonsten: PC ist heute gekommen --> morgen zurück zum Händler damit!


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Siehst du irgendwelche Screens oder bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz?
> Schau mal nach ob alle Kabel so fest sitzen wie sie sollen, ob Grafikkarte und RAM(s) fest in ihren Slots eingerastet sind und ob generell alle Anschlüsse von irgendwelchen Geräten fest sitzen(Festplatten!).
> Solltest du irgendnen Screen sehen versuch mal ins BIOS zu kommen. Ists möglich, dass gar kein Betriebssystem aufgespielt ist und der PC deshalb neustartet, weil er nix zum booten findet?
> Fallsja: Boot-Device auf das DVD-Laufwerk stellen und Windows installieren!
> ...



es bleibt schwarz darum weiß ich nicht ob ich ins Bios komme.

Kann es sein das das Stromkabel kaputt ist?


----------



## Linerá (8. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> ähm da ist ein Internetlink. Das heißt dann wohl bestimmt das er aus einem Versand kommt und nicht aus einem beschissen Laden-.-



Äh sorry was willst du denn jetzt von uns hören ? Wir verstehen ja das du stinkig bist, aber musst ja nicht gleich aggro werden.


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das das Stromkabel kaputt ist?





pcpanta1 schrieb:


> schlagt was anderes vor ausser das die hardware kaputt ist.



Also ist die Hardware ok. Soweit waren wir doch schon.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Dezember 2009)

Drehen die Lüfter?


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Drehen die Lüfter?



ja das tun sie.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

Letzte Ermahnung: Ich verstehe, dass du grad sauer bist, aber lass es nicht an den Leuten hier aus, die versuchen nämlich wirklich zu helfen.

Wenn alles richtig angeschlossen ist, das Bild schwarz bleibt, der Rechner von alleine ausgeht und keinerlei Pieps vom PC kommt ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Hardware kaputt... was genau kann man aus der Ferne nun nicht sagen, von daher wird dir kaum etwas anderes übrig bleiben als den PC zu reklamieren.


----------



## Linerá (8. Dezember 2009)

Hat deine Graka zwei Ausgänge für nen Monitor ? Evtl DVI ?


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Dezember 2009)

Dann machst du jetzt folgendes.

Hier klicken
http://www.firstway.de/shop_content.php/co...product/Kontakt

Ne passende Nummer suchen und mal bei denen anrufen. Die habens zusammengebaut, die kennen die häufigsten Fehler, die können dir am besten helfen.
Ende.


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Letzte Ermahnung: Ich verstehe, dass du grad sauer bist, aber lass es nicht an den Leuten hier aus, die versuchen nämlich wirklich zu helfen.
> 
> Wenn alles richtig angeschlossen ist, das Bild schwarz bleibt, der Rechner von alleine ausgeht und keinerlei Pieps vom PC kommt ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Hardware kaputt... was genau kann man aus der Ferne nun nicht sagen, von daher wird dir kaum etwas anderes übrig bleiben als den PC zu reklamieren.



Aber das heißt Internetversand und nicht Laden!
Nicht sind zweiverschiedene dinge.
Sowas macht mich sauer wenn man zu dumm ist das auseinander zu halten.

btw Ich habe nun eine E-mail an denn Service geschrieben und versuche die Service Hotline zu benutze welche leider nur noch bis 20:00 Uhr offen ist.


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dann machst du jetzt folgendes.
> 
> Hier klicken
> http://www.firstway.de/shop_content.php/co...product/Kontakt
> ...



oh es war 19. Uhr-.-
schade.
Aber ich trau mich da auch nicht anzurufen da bin ich zu schüchtern zu.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2009)

_Aber hier auf dicke Hose machen?

 Tja , so ist das im Internet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Linerá (8. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> oh es war 19. Uhr-.-
> schade.
> Aber ich trau mich da auch nicht anzurufen da bin ich zu schüchtern zu.



No comment ^^


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Aber hier auf dicke Hose machen?
> 
> Tja , so ist das im Internet..
> 
> ...



das hab ich nie gemacht^^
ausserdem sollte man eine Hose bügeln wenn sie zu dick wird^^


----------



## corak (8. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> oh es war 19. Uhr-.-
> schade.
> Aber ich trau mich da auch nicht anzurufen da bin ich zu schüchtern zu.




I lol'ed


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2009)

_Trägt man als Troll denn überhaupt Hosen?

Naja - hier wird das gespamme eh weitergehen - oder Lillyan&Co sind so nett und schliessen ab.._


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

hat noch jemand eine idee?
gibt es vllt ein Gerät zum Hardware testen was die vllt vergessen haben abzubauen?
Die machen das auch so das die 3sec starten und dann beenden.


----------



## Xerivor (8. Dezember 2009)

Deine Hosen werden dick, würde sofort Patent melden...


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

Nein, der spam hat hiermit ein Ende... jeder der meint das hier würde nun zum offtopicspamthread hat sich getäuscht, dennoch will ich wissen, was am Ende rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab sofort nur noch sachliche Posts zu dem Thema.


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Trägt man als Troll denn überhaupt Hosen?
> 
> Naja - hier wird das gespamme eh weitergehen - oder Lillyan&Co sind so nett und schliessen ab.._



nein ich bin kein Troll.
Und ich entschuldige mich nochmal für die Leute die ich dumm angemacht habe nur weil sie Läden mögen.

Nun habe ich eine wunderschöne Idee.
Ihr schreibt alle eine Möglichkeit auf an der es liegen könnte.
nachdem viele idee zusammengekommen sind werde ich alles was für mich möglich ist ausprobieren.
Und falls später jemand das gleiche Probleme haben sollte wie ich kann er sich einfach diese Liste an möglichkeiten durchlesen.
Peace Leute^^


----------



## Xerivor (8. Dezember 2009)

"On" Knopf drücken nicht den "Reset" Knopf...


----------



## Astl67 (8. Dezember 2009)

hi,

ich weiß ja nicht in wieweit du dich mit Rechnern auskennst, aber gibt der der PC irgendwelche pieps töne von sich beim reboot ? zb zweimal kurz einmal lang? denn es ist schon möglich das durch den Transport sich die GraKa oder dei Speicher "gelockert" haben bzw ein Laufwerkskabel nicht mehr richtig sitzt, wobei wenn du Rechner eigenständig aufmachst die Gewährleistung futsch sein kann


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

mir fällt gerade ein das falls ein Teil kaputt wäre es trotzdem kein Grund wäre immer wieder neu zu starten. Er würde pippen. bei mir sind keine Töne zu hören. Steht auch in meiner Computerbild drinne.
Und mir fällt auf das der Zeitraum bis zum neustart ein bischen länger wird vllt bilde ich es mir auch nur ein^^ 
ich werde jetzt duschen gehen und dann mal schauen ob er immernoch neustartet


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> mir fällt gerade ein das falls ein Teil kaputt wäre es trotzdem kein Grund wäre immer wieder neu zu starten. Er würde pippen. bei mir sind keine Töne zu hören. Steht auch in meiner Computerbild drinne.


Je nach Teil würde er das nicht, auch die Computerbild ist wohl nicht allwissend.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Dezember 2009)

mal geschaut ob alle Ram Riegel richtig sitzen Ob vllt Irgendwo etwas lose ist?


----------



## Sevydos (8. Dezember 2009)

[zur Sicherheit des TEs entfernt] <-- EDIT: Was man dem TE alles zumutet... ;O ...da löschen die Mods sogar wunderbare Vorschläge zur PC Reinigung... :/

Ansonsten klingt der ganze Kram danach, als hättest du ihn zusammen gebaut und ziemlich viel dabei womöglich falsch gemacht. Wenn dem nicht so ist, wende dich an den zuständigen Support.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> nein ich bin kein Troll.
> Und ich entschuldige mich nochmal für die Leute die ich dumm angemacht habe nur weil sie Läden mögen.
> 
> Nun habe ich eine wunderschöne Idee.
> ...


Fassen wir nochmal zusammen.

- Du hast einen neuen PC aus einem Internetversand Shop bekommen.
- Der PC macht Probleme beim Starten.
- Du lässt den Frust an uns und an anderen Dingen aus, die dir keinen Meter helfen können.
- Du bist zu schüchtern, um da anzurufen und auf dein Recht zu bestehen, einen funktionierenden Rechner zu bekommen.
- Du verstehst nicht, dass du bei einem Internetversand die gleichen Rechte als Käufer hast, die du auch bei einem Laden bekommst. Das heisst: 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.
- Du machst dich damit irgendwie lächerlich. "Ich  bin zu schüchtern, um da anzurufen ..." ... Was glaubst du? Dass die dich auslachen und wieder auflegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein: Es gibt keinen Modus im PC, um die Hardware zu testen und dann wieder auszuschalten. Und die haben mit Sicherheit keine "Geräte" vergessen. Ein neuer PC hat zu funktionieren, wenn du ihn einschaltest. Alles andere ist ein Fabrikationsfehler.

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle auch tunlichst vermeiden, die Kiste aufzuschrauben. Damit erlischt dein Gewährleistungsanspruch.

Und lass mich raten: Der PC kam mit der Post, war durch die Aussentemperatur sehr kalt. Du hast ihn sofort angeschlossen und eingeschalten. Wenn das zutrifft, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Höchstwahrscheinlich hast du durch die im PC herrschende Feuchtigkeit einen Kurzschluss verursacht.

Normal sollte man Elektronikgeräte, die per Post kommen und kalt sind, mind. 30-60min auf Raumtemperatur aufwärmen lassen.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Mach erstmal folgendes: Ich gehe davon aus, daß der Rechner zwei Ram-Module hat. Schraub auf und nimm eines davon raus. Dann startest du. Wenn es geht, dann gut und wenn nicht, dann setz ihn wieder ein und nimm den anderen raus und starte.

Resette desweiteren mal dein Bios. Nachdem du nicht ins Menü kommst, mach es über die Batterie des Mainboards, die du einfach entnimmst.


----------



## Haxxler (8. Dezember 2009)

Sevydos schrieb:


> Wenn dem nicht so ist, wende dich an den zuständigen Support.


Traut er sich doch nicht.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

Bitte *nicht* aufschrauben... wie gesagt, dann entfällt dein Garantieanspruch und mit viel Pech wars das dann mit deinem neuen Rechner.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Mach erstmal folgendes: Ich gehe davon aus, daß der Rechner zwei Ram-Module hat. Schraub auf und nimm eines davon raus. Dann startest du. Wenn es geht, dann gut und wenn nicht, dann setz ihn wieder ein und nimm den anderen raus und starte.
> 
> Resette desweiteren mal dein Bios. Nachdem du nicht ins Menü kommst, mach es über die Batterie des Mainboards, die du einfach entnimmst.



Entweder versuchst du das Dann Verfällt aber deine Garantie 

oder du machst gar nichts 

Oder Du Rufst den Support an >_>

du hast 3 Möglichkeiten .....


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bitte *nicht* aufschrauben... wie gesagt, dann entfällt dein Garantieanspruch und mit viel Pech wars das dann mit deinem neuen Rechner.



Falsch. PCs sind explizit zum aufschrauben gedacht.

Wenn man aber den Inhalt unsachgemäss behandelt, ist die Garantie wirklich kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sevydos (8. Dezember 2009)

Entweder...

...du hast ihn als komplettes gekauft:
-> Wende dich an den Support! Die werden dich durchs Telefon nicht fressen. Vom Aufschrauben etc. dann nach Möglichkeit die Finger lassen, und wenn doch unter keinen Umständen etwas beschädigen!

...oder du hast ihn zusammen gestellt und zusammen gebaut, dass solltest du auch nur machen, wenn du Ahnung von der Sache hast:
-> Prüfe die angesprochenen Dinge.

Von selbst tut sich da sonst nix.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Was das Aufschrauben angeht: Siehe Charcharoth. Man hat keine Garantie/Gewährleistung auf einen ganzen PC sondern auf die Einzelkomponenten.
Alles weitere hab ich auf Seite 1 oder so schon mal geschrieben, die nächsten Ideen für Defekte hat Klos genannt.
Wenn du nicht genug Eier in der Hose hast um bei nem Kundenservice anzurufen, dann mach erstmal das genannte und wenn das alles nichts hilft sind wir schonmal n Stück weiter und du n Stück näher dran an der Reklamationssendung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Und was mir noch gerade auffällt:

Dein Mainboard hat eine Onboard-Grafikkarte. Bezüglich des fehlendes Bildes stelle bitte sicher, daß dein Monitor an der Graka steckt und nicht im Mainboard.
Und: Entnehme deine Grafikkarte und stecke den Monitor dann bewusst an das Mainboard. Die Onboard-Karte sollte sich nun aktivieren.

Somit hast du getestet, ob es an der Graka liegt und kannst bedingt auch das Netzteil testen, weil der Hauptverbraucher elemeniert ist.

Das testest du jetzt mal alles zusammen mit dem Ram, wie ich oben gepostet habe. Und wenn du einzelne Ram-Module entnimmst, dann schau, daß der Rest auch so belegt ist, daß es Sinn macht. Die Bänke belegt man nach einer festen Reihenfolge, siehe Mainboard-Handbuch -> Slot-Belegung.


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

zusammenfassung:
Ich werde keine Teile ausbauen, ich werde nur gucken ob alle Kabel richtig drinne sind MEHR NICHT.
Der Rechner ist heute gekommen als ich in der Schule war er stand also mehr als eine Stunde zuhause rum.
Der Hotline geht nur bis um 19uhr. Ich habe eine E-mail geschrieben und werde dort morgen anrufen.
Egal ob 2x Graka. Ich hab denn Moni mal angeschlossen und mal ohne Moni versucht.


----------



## Xerivor (8. Dezember 2009)

Wieso fragst du dann wenn du keine Teile ausbauen bzw umstecken willst...
Das mit "2x Grakka" hat einen ganz anderen Sinn und zwar wenn du eine Onboard karte hast ist diese Deaktiviert und sendet kein Signal an den Monitor... weil es nur ein Signal über die richtige Grafikkarte gibt..


----------



## Klos1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Dann lass es bleiben und schicke ihn zurück. Durch anschauen wird er nicht wieder ganz. Da musst du schon rann und wenn du dir das nicht zutraust, dann brauchen wir hier garnicht mehr weiter reden, weil dir dann eh keiner helfen kann.

Und das mit der Onboard ist nicht egal. Wenn es am Netzteil liegt, dann könnte man es über diesen Weg evtl. feststellen. Wenn es an der Graka liegt, dann auch.
Aber wenn du dich wie gesagt nicht dazu in der Lage siehst, da irgendwelche Teile zu entnehmen, dann schicke ihn zurück. Weil so kann weder ich noch sonst jemand helfen.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir der Threaderöffner bitte erklären, warum es 2 andere User mit derselben IP-Range gibt die wegen Trollversuchen gebannt wurden? Ich hab da ja so ne Vermutung... 

Wenn du dich nich traust anzurufen und auch alle anderen Hilfetipps von uns in den Wind schlägst, seh ich leider keine weitere Hoffnung mehr für den Thread.


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kann mir der Threaderöffner bitte erklären, warum es 2 andere User mit derselben IP-Range gibt die wegen Trollversuchen gebannt wurden? Ich hab da ja so ne Vermutung...
> 
> Wenn du dich nich traust anzurufen und auch alle anderen Hilfetipps von uns in den Wind schlägst, seh ich leider keine weitere Hoffnung mehr für den Thread.



Ich trau mich doch aber die Hotline hat ja geschlossen. Und nur not macht das halt meine Schwester^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> Ich werde keine Teile ausbauen, ich werde nur gucken ob alle Kabel richtig drinne sind MEHR NICHT.



Wenn alle Kabel richtig drin sind und der PC trotzdem nicht geht und du weiter nichts machen willst, dann kann dir hier niemand mehr helfen.

Ruf morgen den Support an und schick den Rechner zum Internetversand LADEN zurück damit die nachsehen und den Fehler beheben können, was anderes wird dir dann nicht übrig bleiben.


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Wenn alle Kabel richtig drin sind und der PC trotzdem nicht geht und du weiter nichts machen willst, dann kann dir hier niemand mehr helfen.
> 
> Ruf morgen den Support an und schick den Rechner zum Internetversand LADEN zurück damit die nachsehen und den Fehler beheben können, was anderes wird dir dann nicht übrig bleiben.



das hatte ich so oder so vor^^
Ich war in der Hoffnung das es ganz kleines Probleme wäre was sich leicht beheben lässt.
Nun muss wohl noch ein wenig warten bis ein endlich mit meinem neue Rechner Risen zocken kann. Das schafft mein alter nämlich nichtmehr.

Thread bitte nicht schliessen!
Ich schreibe dann später rein ob es doch ein Happyend gibt^^


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Falsch. PCs sind explizit zum aufschrauben gedacht.
> 
> Wenn man aber den Inhalt unsachgemäss behandelt, ist die Garantie wirklich kaputt
> 
> ...


Ich wäre da vorsichtig und würde da keine Pauschalaussage treffen. Viele Händler handhaben das unterschiedlich und ich würde mich da erstmal erkundigen.

Bei vielen Komplettgeräten ist zB hinten ein Siegel, dass man beschädigt, wenn man das Gehäuse öffnet. Oder wenn minimalste Beschädigungen an den Schrauben erkennbar sind. Und wenn du einen ganz genauen Händler hast, der macht 'n Foto von der Rückseite und der Position der Schrauben bei der Auslieferung. Und wenn die Schraubenstellungen bei einer Reklamation abweichen, wird die Gewährleistung ebenfalls abgelehnt.

@Topic: Was mir auch noch einfällt: Vielleicht hat sich der CPU Kühler beim Transport gelöst und ist durchs Gehäuse gesegelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pcpanta1 (8. Dezember 2009)

das letzte Wort hat Lillyan^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Dezember 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich wäre da vorsichtig und würde da keine Pauschalaussage treffen. Viele Händler handhaben das unterschiedlich und ich würde mich da erstmal erkundigen.
> 
> Bei vielen Komplettgeräten ist zB hinten ein Siegel, dass man beschädigt, wenn man das Gehäuse öffnet. Oder wenn minimalste Beschädigungen an den Schrauben erkennbar sind. Und wenn du einen ganz genauen Händler hast, der macht 'n Foto von der Rückseite und der Position der Schrauben bei der Auslieferung. Und wenn die Schraubenstellungen bei einer Reklamation abweichen, wird die Gewährleistung ebenfalls abgelehnt.



Das Siegel ist irrelevant, PCs dürfen aufgeschraubt werden was die Gewährleistung/Garantie nicht beeinflusst. Lediglich Konsolen dürfen nicht verändert werden, da sie nicht dafür gedacht sind, dort erlischt dann die Garantie.

PCs hingegen sind dazu gedacht sie aufzuschrauben und zu verändern/erweitern. Dazu gab es vor Jahren eindeutige Gerichtsentscheidungen, egal wie der Händler sich dazu stellt, es wird ihm nichts übrigen bleiben als sich daran zu halten...


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Dezember 2009)

Ok, danke. Gut zu wissen. War noch auf nem alten Stand. Hab auch grad nochmal gegoogelt. http://www.drkoenig.de/kanzlei/publik/aufs18.htm


----------



## pcpanta1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Heute angerufen und hab danach das Bios resettet und schon ging es wieder^^
war doch nix kaputt


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Und was hab ich dir gestern geschrieben, du Clown? Und wahrscheinlich war ich nichtmal der einzige, der das erwähnt hat.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Dezember 2009)

Ende gut, alles gut.


----------

